# Shooting advice needed



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 19, 2007)

I just bought a Kili custom longbow from a friend.I am shooting ok out to 10yds,but feel like I am not doing something right.I have tried shooting it by holding it straight up and down like a compound,and at a 45 degree angle.I have tried shooting it by looking down the arrow as well,and that seemed to help alot.

Should I lock my arm that is holding the bow?

How do you aim your bow?

Where do you anchor?Do you anchor?

Any tips?

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2007)

I cant my bows but probably less than 45 degrees. I shoot split finger and anchor with my index finger in the corner of my mouth. My bow arm is not actually locked, but close to straight. I can't say that I actually aim, I just look at where I want the arrow to go. Somehow my brains does all the calculations for me and I don't conciously think about it. Everyone has there own style of shooting just like baseball pitchers have their own styles. What works great for me might not work worth a hoot for you.

To learn quickly you really need an experienced trad shooter to watch you shoot and coach you on form. Of course, there are plenty of resources available to teach you as well but nothing like having hands on help. One element of form you should be aware of is keeping your string arm in allignment with the arrow. In other words, if someone is looking at you from your back your string arm should be in a continuation of the arrow with the elbow at the same elevation.

I hope this helps some but truly there is no way to really teach you in just a few words.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2007)

check out G. Fred Asbells books on instinctive shooting also Byron Ferguson's become the arrow. both are good reads im like Al i don't aim i shoot instinctive. i cant my bow but cant tell you how much. you might post where you live there may be someone close you can shoot with that could help you.

john


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 19, 2007)

try puttin a plastic bag over your head. (HAHA)


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 19, 2007)

plp, it may sound vain , but take pics of your self at full draw. it will help you check some of these points. for me, repeatability is the hardest part. anchor the same way, same place every time. pick the smallest part of the target to shoot at. (may sound crazy but i absolutely can't shoot at a target with rings on it) find some other trad shooters in your area that shoot for fun, that was the best help i got. i guess the hardest part was to quit beating myself over the head when it did not go "right". i shot TOO much at first. now i only shoot 1 or 2 arrows at a time then go get them. i only shoot as long as i am having fun. if it becomes too much like work, i lay off. i stay rested and don't develop bad habits. hope this helps!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone but buckbacks..lol.

I will try to pay attention to what I am doing.I am going to get myself into a routine as well.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 20, 2007)

definately make sure you do the same thing every time and alwys pick the a spot on what your shooting aim small miss small and don't rush it your brain will tell you when everything is right it just happens that way it's weird i don't aim either just look and let it go i anchor at the corner of my mouth as well definately helps to have someone to shoot with it's more fun too little competition never hurt anyone ;-)


----------



## Southbow (Jun 20, 2007)

PLP,
Raise your left arm and point with your left index finger at an object. Notice that your hand is not straight up and down, but canted. This is a natural way for us to point, and holding the bow in this manner is a natural way to point the arrow.

Make sure you keep your body and the arrow aligned. If someone took a picture of you from above, and drew a line through your shoulders pointing to the target, your left arm, the arrow, and your right forearm should all be close to parallel to this line. I've seen a picture of this that really helped me understand good body form.

Good luck and let us know if you have any other questions,
chris


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks chinquapin,and southbow.I'm gonna try that out this evening if the rain stops long enough.

How long do you generally hold back at full draw?Do you draw,aim,release all in one motion or do you take  a second to aim before you release?


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 20, 2007)

i think that's up to you personally i don't hold it once i get to my mouth i let it fly it'll get to the point where you want even notice it you just know it's there and your brain says let go make sure you get to the corner of your mouth or your eye whatever place you draw to make sure you get there every time and your not shortin yourself i don't hold it because don't know what poundage your shootin but the longer i hold it the longer i have to make a mistake that's my personal opinion though and in the field things happen in a split second so you might not have time to hold it just my opinion what y'all think


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 20, 2007)

While you are learning and working on your form, you need to hold a second or two, to make sure everything is right. After everything starts coming together, and you are consistent, you will catch yourself releasing when your finger hits your anchor point and things feel right.
     Have you ever watched a really good quail shot on a covey rise? When the quail flush, the shotgun comes to their shoulder in the same spot everytime, and they  line up the bead but only subconciously, and they take the shot. It is a totally fluid motion, and it happens in the blink of an eye. There is no thinking, it is a reaction refined through practice. A good quail shot doesn't aim the shotgun, he points it. All his focus is on the one quail, the bead is in his line of site, but not a focal point .
     That's the way an instinctive archer sites. His focus is on one tiny spot on the target. He sees the arrow in his line of sight, but does not focus on it. He is actually pointing the bow at the target.
     Try taking a magic marker and drawing a small dime size dot on your target. Then step back about 5  yards and just stare at the dot. While staring at the dot draw the bow back to full draw and anchor, then release the arrow. At no time do you take your focus off that dot during the process. If anytime during the draw you catch yourself shifting your focus to the tip of the arrow, stop the draw and start over. You want a concentrated stare at just the dot. If everything is right,  after a day or two, you are going to start noticing the groups getting smaller, tighter, and closer to that dot. Once you start hitting the dot, or real close, you can start moving back to 10, 15, and 20 yards. This is just a short explaination of the method Fred Asbell uses. Hope I have not been too confusing.
Ken


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 20, 2007)

That is some very useful info guys thanks.I think I have been trying to over do it.Maybe I have been making it harder than it is.I'm gonna just try to go with the flow.


----------



## Slingblade (Jun 23, 2007)

I do the exact same thing as Al33 does, since I'm left eye dominant and shoot right handed I would have to be a contortionist to sight down the arrow, I just concentrate on the spot I want to hit and let r' rip when it feels right.  The only thing I really have to keep in mind while shooting, is to keep the bow on target until the arrow hits...if I don't I will surely drop shots low.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 3, 2007)

So how are you coming along PLP with the shooting?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 5, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> So how are you coming along PLP with the shooting?


Well,just got me a brand new dozen arrows to lose,and some super sharp broadheads..I'm getting better,but pulling a trigger is sooo much easier..lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 6, 2008)

Some really good advice above.  In addition, you need to follow through like you would with a compound.  Try and keep the bow in position until the arrow strikes the target.  Push-pull is also important.  I concentrate on two opposite forces in my draw.  I try to push the bow into the target, as I'm pulling the string away from the target.  This will help you to keep everything in line.  Keep us posted.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 6, 2008)

Everyone has had excelent advice, the only thing I could add would be don't really worry about hitting that little bull's eye till you get good form down right. When you get your form and repetition of it, and your arrows are flying true, then proceed to accuracy. Don't over do it, a little "every" day and soon it will become habit. Besides targets, get some judo points or flu flu's and shoot at some stuffed animals in the back yard. This is a little different and will really help build up your "instinctive" shooting style, plus build up your confidence in you and your equipment. 
The last shoot we had over here, those little stuffed animals caught heck from all the arrows being flung at them LOL!!
Al's fond of stuffed bunnies


----------



## Slasher (Dec 8, 2008)

*my exercise for shooting*

Been there done that... 

But when I went from recurve to longbow, I did a version of something called blind-baling... I put my bag target up on the workbench (with some plywood behind just in case) Every night for a week I'd just focus on the center (no aiming) and focus on getting a good T- form draw (my arms 90 out from my torso) and focus on drawing with my back not my biceps. 

Once I learned to pinch those shoulder blades together consistently with good form, I began focussing on my release... smooth and consistent...  Then I put it on the floor and began bending at the waist and slowly began moving back...

My accuracy improved because my consistency improved and that hatrack could automatically calibrate all the non pertinent junk that allowed my groups to shrink...

I actually revisit it when I notcie any problems and work them out.. usually its a form or follow through problem or if I haven't been shooting much, trying to manhandle the bowstring back with  arm muscles instead of the back muscles... 

But getting 3-5 yds allows me to focus on each thing till I get it right and move on to the next... 5 good arrows are better than 50 bad ones...

Good Luck


----------



## robert carter (Dec 9, 2008)

The very best two videos I have seen were "Hitting them like Howard Hill" by John Shulze and shooting and hunting the instructional Video II by Rick Welch. Both of these are sold by Three Rivers and are well worth the money. They both cover two different styles of shooting.You could choose what works best for you.After nearly 30 years of shooting a trad bow off and on, I just recently changed my way of shooting more towards the Welch style and my accurracy has improved greatly. I`ve killed 25 of the last 27 big game
animals I`ve shot at.I don`t take iffy shots.RC


----------

